# Agility



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi does anyone else take their dogs to agility? Have decided to give Weller a go, now he has reached a suitable age, can't wait!
Might also give rally a try but that doesn't start til sep, so will have to wait and see. Tell me your tales of agility please


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi does anyone else take their dogs to agility? Have decided to give Weller a go, now he has reached a suitable age, can't wait!
> Might also give rally a try but that doesn't start til sep, so will have to wait and see. Tell me your tales of agility please


Ooh where are you taking him to do his agility? It's something we quite fancy trying with Lolly when she's older.

Good luck tonight and enjoy


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I do agility with Rufus! I love it so much that I now go twice a week. Our club runs all year round with just 2 weeks off at Christmas. My slots happen to be 8 - 9pm on a Wednesday and Thursday so most of the year its done under floodlights! ...... and any weather too pretty much.

When I first started I would look at the adjacent paddock where there were more experienced dogs and handlers and wonder how on earth I would ever be able to get to the standard of being able to just point to an obstacle and have Rufus do it independently......but we're nearly there! Won't be long I don't think before I'll be able to shout 'weave' and Rufus will go do them! .....maybe!

Rufus gets so excited when we go, so getting him to wait at the first jump whilst I get myself a bit further along the course is quite a challenge. I often have to work him from behind as he's so fast and enthusiastic!

It can take quite a while to train your dog up to competition standard - Rufus is just two years old and I could probably have been competing with him this summer but I want him to get just a little bit more reliable first. I'm competing with him for the first time really on Sun 25th Sept! Eeeek!

It's great for owner / dog relationship and general training too. You will be amazed how your dog will anticipate your next movement - shows just how much they watch your body language.

Oh you'll love it! I'm so excited for you!

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Janet I am taking him to a club over at Shenley but I did meet a lady this morning with what she called a springerpoo!? and she does agility at Watford agility club who meet in St Albans.
Karen it sounds like you and Rufus have lots of fun! My intention at first is obviously just the fun part and gaining extra communication skills and control with Weller but give us a while and you never know
I have a feeling this will be the next "bug" to bite me and kids and hubby are going to struggle for a look in hehehe. Will let you know how we get on. He has had a taster go and showed alot of confidence so am pretty sure he is going to love it, fingers cross:twothumbs:ed


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh I know Shenley well! I've passed the field/farm when they've been doing the agility. Is it Hunters Farm? I was brought up in borehamwood. I've looked at the Shenley agility website and it's something that I think my daughter (aged 12 at the mo) might quite like to do with Lolly. You'll have to keep me posted how Weller gets on.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well ladies the agility was a success!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weller loved it and is a natural, the trainers were so impressed with him and I am soooo proud of him, he showed no fear and very often took himself over or through the obsticles without me We were doing off lead and its only our first go. I made the mistakes etc he was a pro.Can definately recommend agility for your dog who ever you are, there was a lovely lady there in her late 70's running her sheltie, they had a whale of a time. Here's looking forward to next week.
Weller now fast asleep next to me, what a champ


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well done Karen! Hooked after the very first lesson.  I'm so thrilled for you. Years of fun ahead!

Karen and Rufus xx


----------

